# What do you believe in?



## freud

So i thought, even agnosticists and atheists believe in something. Like a main theme of their life, or a goal, a dream, a vision of the future, a task to complete, all in all, a guideline. *Have you got something like that too?*

Its really hard to explain for me, because its kind of a feeling but i will try. 
There are two main themes in my life right now which give me some kind of guideline. Its a little bit like a believe, it gives me hope and a goal in my life. This two themes are 1. solidarity and 2. science.

With solidarity i mean the connection to all the people around me. Although i got SA and its still kinda hard to feel really connected to people i realized how important it is to care for the people around me. Maybe i should share my experience. A year ago i met someone at work who was deeply depressed, i could see that after a few hours working together and it was really obvious he had nobody to talk to. I never met someone this lonely. And for some reason he had lived like this already for a few years and nobody listened to him, no, nobody cared. Nobody saw him. I talked to him, i told him that i know how it feels and it was really hard because he was almost dead inside and replied with some kind of bitter sarcasm. And he wanted to become a painter and i saw sketches of his work and i honestly never saw something like that. He really draw anatomically correct bodies and he never took a lesson. After some time he started talking about committing suicide and i told him he should go to a hospital and after a few weeks of back and forth he finally admitted himself to a hospital. I visited him once and he was really negative, but he told me he can talk to his psychologist and that he likes her and it was really the best hospital in town. So i thought, now everything gets better for him. But a few weeks later at his first exposition (testing how it feels to spent a night at home) he took his life. I don't know. It was just so sad. But after a while i realized i should care. People i meet and people i already feel connected to. I will care. Because if there wasn't some people who cared for me i wouldn't be anymore. I just think, if everybody, just a few minutes a day, smiles at someone who is down, or says something nice, it could change the whole world. And that is my vision.

To science. This is simpler. I just love to discover everything there is to know. Especially in Biology. And i would really like to work on or contribute to scientific projects whose subject i can identify myself with. And i like to think about a future were education in every possible form builds the fundament of our society and not economy and religion.

Sorry for the long text and sorry for my English, its not my native language.


----------



## Double Indemnity

Wow. That's a powerful story. That would have been tough for me to handle. You can feel very good about yourself for reaching out to him and being a friend.

The only thing that comes to mind when asked "what do I believe in?" is that life simply goes on. Some might find that fact depressing but I find solace in it. There's new life beginning all the time and life ending all the time. Even in the wake of terrible tragedies and world events, we all just collectively march on.


----------



## freud

Double Indemnity said:


> The only thing that comes to mind when asked "what do I believe in?" is that life simply goes on. Some might find that fact depressing but I find solace in it. There's new life beginning all the time and life ending all the time. Even in the wake of terrible tragedies and world events, we all just collectively march on.


I feel the solace too, if i read that.


----------



## regimes

Wow.. that's a touching story. I'm sorry he took his life, but it underlines the importance of making connections and reaching out.

I believe in everything I don't know and everything I want to find out. In everything I want to see and everything there is to be seen. I believe in life, and in living it. 
Ironic coming from a person with SA.


----------



## chris11

I believe in humanity. The naive belief that people can actually change themselves and the world around them to promote the universal need of happiness. This includes, of course, science: curiosity about nature is as vital to the human experiance as romance.


----------



## Ashley1990

u have deep thoughts,made me emotional


----------



## johnny93

-i believe id be better off dead. :yes


----------



## Glacial

I think your outlook on life is right on target, honestly. I believe those are my two main life themes too; and you articulated them very well. My belief system has changed considerably over the past few years; but now, respect for humanity is definitely very important, just as I feel pain (emotional), so do others, and I would like to feel I am a caring enough person to make a difference. Science is also important to me. Science is knowledge and without the continual search for more knowledge and truth, humanity would not improve.


----------



## Jnmcda0

I'd like to post a quote from Kevin Costner in the movie Bull Durham, but it has some content not appropriate for this board.

Anyway, I wouldn't say I believe in science. Rather, I believe that the scientific method is the best method that we currently have for evaluating what is true and learning about the universe. I believe that people should be able to do as they wish, so long as they are not harming others.


----------



## olschool

science--- were born and we die- after we die , we go back to nohingness


----------



## freud

If i think about it, education is the key factor too almost all kind of problems. I mean, if you take the population of a few countries and categorize them from the viewpoint of their educational level. I can tell you, the higher educated, the more money they make, the less crimes they commit, the more social engaged, etc...

But, money corrupts. So to further develop our science and humanity based vision of our future, i like the concept of technocracy. But it should be mixed with direct democracy.

I will think about it tomorrow.


----------



## Robodontopus

secular humanism


----------



## stillirise

Meta-narrative encourage people to stop thinking critically. What I believe in doesn't have a name .


----------



## obsidianavenger

if theres an underlying theme to my life at all its something to do with the fact that truth is preferable to lies and to ignorance. more specific stuff (science, ethical behavior, etc) kind of flows from that.


----------



## The Silent 1

Whenever I tell people I'm an atheist, this is usually the first thing they ask, and I'm never sure how to answer. It just feels like such a broad and odd question to ask someone, so now whenever I hear it I say just that. Like "What do I believe in with regards to what?" Then they usually respond with "Well, if theres no god then theres just nothing after you die, no ultimate point to any of this". And I usually respond with "Wanting life to have an ultimate point doesn't mean it does". And thats usually about where the conversation ends, with them saying "I don't know how you live like that". But I feel like when this happens I haven't really gotten to adequately express my self. 

I don't know it just seems like people expect you to have this defining thing that you believe in. Something that completely defines your views and morals. Religious people have that, and seem put off by those that don't.


----------



## h3k6hkl6hj5b63

The Silent 1 said:


> Whenever I tell people I'm an atheist, this is usually the first thing they ask, and I'm never sure how to answer. It just feels like such a broad and odd question to ask someone, so now whenever I hear it I say just that. Like "What do I believe in with regards to what?" Then they usually respond with "Well, if theres no god then theres just nothing after you die, no ultimate point to any of this". And I usually respond with "Wanting life to have an ultimate point doesn't mean it does". And thats usually about where the conversation ends, with them saying "I don't know how you live like that". But I feel like when this happens I haven't really gotten to adequately express my self.
> 
> I don't know it just seems like people expect you to have this defining thing that you believe in. Something that completely defines your views and morals. Religious people have that, and seem put off by those that don't.


Bloody brilliant answer. Silent has captured the raw principles of religious on non-religious relations, and furthermore, a few of the philosophical designs intellectually active individuals can carry.

As for myself, I believe in nothing. It's not that I don't believe, it's just that what I do believe is physically and metaphysically 'nothing'. If I didn't need to observe occurrences, however manifested or abstract they may be, and pull analytically based ideals from them [for the reason that it's become the nature of human beings] then I would not. Life has no universal point. We are not major players in some god's great chess game.

As ironic as this may be, I have found 'purpose' in my life due to my stance against the mainstream currents of society. Then, with this 'defiant' theme, I will take my place among the revolutionaries that fell the same as every man prior not for glory or honor, but just to do it. *I reject the basic assumption of civilization as a means to exercise time*. This ambition to practically self-destruct can serve as the 'hope' or 'goal' you speak of.

To me, the question of the post really just was "How do you spend your days?" Well, I *deconstruct the "basic assumption of civilization"* to prolong my tiny life for no particular reason. There's no hope or goal about it. It's just an eat-****-and-die attitude when you really think about it. We're all just bored little office clerks dancing around the concept of life and morals like cave-dwellers, aren't we?


----------



## regimes

The Silent 1 said:


> Whenever I tell people I'm an atheist, this is usually the first thing they ask, and I'm never sure how to answer. It just feels like such a broad and odd question to ask someone, so now whenever I hear it I say just that. Like "What do I believe in with regards to what?" Then they usually respond with "Well, if theres no god then theres just nothing after you die, no ultimate point to any of this". And I usually respond with "Wanting life to have an ultimate point doesn't mean it does". And thats usually about where the conversation ends, with them saying "I don't know how you live like that". But I feel like when this happens I haven't really gotten to adequately express my self.
> 
> I don't know it just seems like people expect you to have this defining thing that you believe in. Something that completely defines your views and morals. Religious people have that, and seem put off by those that don't.


i like this.


----------



## LynnNBoys

chris11 said:


> I believe in humanity. The naive belief that people can actually change themselves and the world around them to promote the universal need of happiness. This includes, of course, science: curiosity about nature is as vital to the human experiance as romance.


This. And I think that it ties in with OP's solidarity, which I think of as connectivity. We are all connected, we can make a difference in another person's life. There is no magic man in the sky who is going to help us, so we need to be the ones to help our fellow humans. If not us, then who? I try to do what I can to help those in need.

I'm also a big tree-hugger, fairly crunchy-granola. I do my best to help the environment and reduce my footprint. I want to leave this planet better off than when I got here.


----------



## Dreamscape

Robodontopus said:


> secular humanism


This.


----------



## ugh1979

Robodontopus said:


> secular humanism


Ditto


----------



## ugh1979

The Silent 1 said:


> Whenever I tell people I'm an atheist, this is usually the first thing they ask, and I'm never sure how to answer. It just feels like such a broad and odd question to ask someone, so now whenever I hear it I say just that. Like "What do I believe in with regards to what?" Then they usually respond with "Well, if theres no god then theres just nothing after you die, no ultimate point to any of this". And I usually respond with "Wanting life to have an ultimate point doesn't mean it does". And thats usually about where the conversation ends, with them saying "I don't know how you live like that". But I feel like when this happens I haven't really gotten to adequately express my self.
> 
> I don't know it just seems like people expect you to have this defining thing that you believe in. Something that completely defines your views and morals. Religious people have that, and seem put off by those that don't.


That's because they see things in a simple child like way. They have simple archaic answers to all the difficult questions.

Ultimately they are living a lie believing in some magical fairy god. I'd say what the point in that? What a waste of life.


----------



## Dan iel

I believe whatever doesn't kill you, simply makes you...



...stranger

On a serious note, sad story about the guy, I thought it was going to turn out OK for him. I guess without a purpose life is pretty depressing.


----------



## freud

LynnNBoys said:


> This. And I think that it ties in with OP's solidarity, which I think of as connectivity. We are all connected, we can make a difference in another person's life. There is no magic man in the sky who is going to help us, so we need to be the ones to help our fellow humans. If not us, then who? I try to do what I can to help those in need.


In general, i don't mind if someone is religious, but what you mentioned: "If not us,then who?" is exactly the point where some christians always say: "Jesus can help you!" ****ing ****, my mother always told me that when i needed HER support. And today, she doesn't call me to ask how i am or trys to help me with anything, she just says: "I pray for you son." And a week ago i met someone from her church who told me: "Jesus loves you anyway." What the ****? Anyway? I try to live as good as i can. I care for people around me. And most of this ****faces from this church are just standing around praying and share some time with Jesus and collect money. They never accepted me back then. Because i was thinking and asking questions, was debating with them. Because so much of what they said felt so WRONG. This is so sad and pathetic. And in general i see this people and most of the time they did have the same experience, that no one cared for them or got constantly disappointed so they start reaching out for this Jesus who will not disappoint them.

In general i really don't mind, but this fundamentalists who think that everything which is written in the bible is true make me sick. Especially this species of priests who love to rule this weakened people who just need a little help and support and enrich themselfes trough them.


----------



## freud

Indimeco said:


> As for myself, I believe in nothing. It's not that I don't believe, it's just that what I do believe is physically and metaphysically 'nothing'. If I didn't need to observe occurrences, however manifested or abstract they may be, and pull analytically based ideals from them [for the reason that it's become the nature of human beings] then I would not. Life has no universal point. We are not major players in some god's great chess game.
> 
> As ironic as this may be, I have found 'purpose' in my life due to my stance against the mainstream currents of society. Then, with this 'defiant' theme, I will take my place among the revolutionaries that fell the same as every man prior not for glory or honor, but just to do it. *I reject the basic assumption of civilization as a means to exercise time*. This ambition to practically self-destruct can serve as the 'hope' or 'goal' you speak of.
> 
> To me, the question of the post really just was "How do you spend your days?" Well, I *deconstruct the "basic assumption of civilization"* to prolong my tiny life for no particular reason. There's no hope or goal about it. It's just an eat-****-and-die attitude when you really think about it. We're all just bored little office clerks dancing around the concept of life and morals like cave-dwellers, aren't we?


I know exactly what you are talking about. To think like that and to question EVERYTHING that people told me and teachers try'd to make me think and society expected of me. This was a very important step to find myself and i still try to constantly question things because i don't want to be controlled, i want to live like it suits me best. But i learned how to adapt and to play the game. I hope i don't forget where i come frome someday.

And youre right, its more like: "How do you spend your days?" because i don't really "believe" in something either, it just feels best at the moment to do something related to science and try to socialise. And i like the idea of a better world because i love nature and life so much. But humans are not that important. Another point i can't understand about some religions. To put us in the middle. As the one and only lifeform that matters. Ridiculous.


----------



## Haunty

I believe in the same kind of philosophies that many religions do, just without the deity part. Honor, virtues, compassion, the experience of living.

I do not have a belief that a god does or does not exist, it's just simply unknown. 

I am not really spiritual either, but some of the ways I view things could almost seem spiritual. Being an integral part of the Universe and the complex system that it is, such as the law of conservation of energy which would imply that your existence is never ending. The energy and matter that makes up your thoughts and body have existed since the beginning of the universe and will continue to exist forever.


----------



## danberado

I like to go with the idea that the existence of a personal God is technically unknown, but highly unlikely, to the point that I think it falls outside of reasonable thinking. 

Life is more precious for it.


----------



## freud

Haunty said:


> I am not really spiritual either, but some of the ways I view things could almost seem spiritual. Being an integral part of the Universe and the complex system that it is, such as the law of conservation of energy which would imply that your existence is never ending. The energy and matter that makes up your thoughts and body have existed since the beginning of the universe and will continue to exist forever.


Yes! I love to think of us and the environment as open systems who constantly give and take from each other. Funny thing is, this principles of thermodynamics can be carried over to social and political questions.


----------



## tranquildream

I believe in making a positive difference and helping people and animals. Also, becoming the best I can be(self-actualization). Ironically, religion tends to be a part of helping and those things in society, even though I'm not religious lol. But it's what I've made as my purpose in life and what I believe in.


----------



## anonymous soul

I am agnostic, so some of you may disagree...but this is what I believe.


The objective truth here is that none of us can answer the big questions ... why we are here, how we got here, where we go after we die..

I see Agnosticism as simply not needing an answer for those questions. Usually an agnostic has a generally positive outlook in regards to what might actually be behind those answers, and it isn't uncommon for an agnostic to believe in paranormal things (or at least not reject the possibility of those things) like deities, spirits, a soul, reincarnation, karma...etc. 

I also believe that we are all connected. All a part of the same whole, so it is important to help others when possible. From a blade of grass to a human, we are all incarnations of life, and it is worthwhile to promote growth and understanding in the world around us.


----------



## komorikun

I believe in causing as little harm as possible to people, animals, and the environment. For the environment, besides recycling and using CFLs, I'm not having kids and I only use public transportation. For animals (and the environment secondarily), I do not eat meat or eggs. Need to quit eating cheese too... Also, when I decide to get a pet, rather than buying a kitten at a pet store, I will adopt an adult cat from the pound. 

I often think about how the ideal society would be. I really like the system they have in Scandinavia and the Netherlands. A high degree of social and economic equality is the ideal.


----------



## fredbloggs02

I blanked the last person who presumed himself my healing saviour, just ignored him. A real smile, that's different; but those who expect the harshest torments of the soul to vanish in their gaze or a kind word, they insult the human condition... They also betray a shallow soul to me. You can't substitute a false intent for life in my view. I suffer to contain them within me and my charity in that is far more harshly provided for them, than theirs for me. That's how Christian charity depends on something so brittle, or so I read. The rush of adrenaline. For someone so desperate to keep above water, it just isn't subtle or desperate enough. The same feeling entering a well ordered house with bright furniture. I believe suffering through loneliness is intended, it signifies a great destiny to me and there are people who pride themselves on it. "All human misery comes from a single cause, which is our inability to remain quietly within our rooms."-Blaise Pascal. It is infact predominantly life in that it should be, ours, in it's intensity however an abyss or finest pinnacle balances or contains life is irrelevant to each his own unique destiny. Raising someone from such is an insult in that it robs such people of the starkest contrast to truly indipendent happiness for a petty addiction to it's contrary anaesthetizing affect in my view, much less true happiness through something which overcomes such things. I still help people when I can, people who haven't been through the experiences I've suffered. I say suffered, when in truth I've barely suffered at all. Isolation is all I have to show of it. I used to dream incessantly, vibrantly, everything shimmered in life, I could create my own world. In the midst of that intense happiness something heavier lurked outside it looming into the peaceful vista of my life, it caused my sinking, my clawing myself inside.

I have stereotypically superficial dreams.

I dream of meeting someone who weighs the same as I do today. I dream of escaping a world where only I exist.

I dream of writing the poem that expresses everything I feel to imagine. Every image animated in beauty and majesty, it's morphoses of dreams into objects and objects into dreams, seamlessly.

This probably sounds incredibly superficial and almost comedy contrasted to all I've said but: I also dream of motorbikes as though they were birds, banking into turns like a bird swooping down. Gliding.

p.s. Science is mere a branch of the stoic philosophy to me, no more. Useful, but intollerant of purpose and the individual. I agree with Nietzsche when he compared the truth of science to the truth of stoicism. Whatever keeps most people alive at whatever cost...


----------



## IamMefx

Well, I guess you can say I'm agnostic, but I DO believe there's something out there. Maybe it's something that's inside each of us, or maybe it's something that's around us. I don't know, but I don't feel like we're alone, and when we die that's is. I don't think life's random.

But, that's just how I look at it. People should be allowed to follow their hearts. Not everyone is going to agree with me, and that's totally fine. I hate it when other people try to push their religion onto someone else. If they can't change _your_ mind, how do you expect to change _their _mind?


----------



## idiotboy

i believe in the pursuit of knowledge.
i believe in the golden ratio.
i believe in people (individually).
i believe in creativity and expression.
i believe in beauty without ego.
i believe in self-actualization.
i believe in good will without the goal of reward.
i believe in enjoying what time life affords us.

i'm an atheist, and to me this set of beliefs is 10 times that of reading a book and swearing loyalty to the main character so i can get into heaven.


----------



## softshock11

I believe we're not alone in the universe ~^_^~
and we were given this life and this world pretty much against our will so do what thou wilt as long as it isn't evil.

I believe science and evolution is accurate but we didn't create science, science created us, and God is a part of science and there are people with power who abuse the knowledge we have
I believe Jesus existed and his message is good to follow.
God is a personification of the universe and all that we know is from spiritual knowledge from the universe shared with each other, and it takes some things like religion or other forms of art to communicate with it better - 
Its not perfect and we are not perfect.
I believe there is evil and its deceiving.

I believe when we die we do go into an intangible heavenly place and all our pain and human consciousness is forgotten but we leave behind memories and our energy.


----------



## kathrynshmathryn

Tbh, I've been grappling with faith for a while. I was born and raised Catholic - went to a Catholic school for 6 years, went to church, got baptized and received first communion. But I've never really "felt god", and I got tired of living a lie. So I border on the line between Agnostic and Atheist. Still searching out other religions that align with my beliefs


----------



## Glacial

freud said:


> And most of this ****faces from this church are just *standing around praying* and share some time with Jesus *and collect money*. They never accepted me back then. Because i was thinking and asking questions, was debating with them. Because so much of what they said felt so WRONG. This is so sad and pathetic. And in general i see this people and most of the time they did have the same experience, that no one cared for them or got constantly disappointed so they start reaching out for this Jesus who will not disappoint them.


Just think how much humanity could improve if people put more action into doing good, oppose to praying for it. Also, think of all the money poured into churches (to fund things like ornate decorations, church mortgages and pastor salaires) each year--it could be put to direct humanitarian causes such as helping people in need, medical research, children's hosptials etc.


----------



## Glacial

softshock11 said:


> I believe we're not alone in the universe ~^_^~
> and we were given this life and this world pretty much against our will so do what thou wilt as long as it isn't evil.
> 
> I believe science and evolution is accurate but we didn't create science, science created us, and God is a part of science and there are people with power who abuse the knowledge we have
> I believe Jesus existed and his message is good to follow.
> God is a personification of the universe and all that we know is from spiritual knowledge from the universe shared with each other, and it takes some things like religion or other forms of art to communicate with it better -
> Its not perfect and we are not perfect.
> I believe there is evil and its deceiving.
> 
> I believe when we die we do go into an intangible heavenly place and all our pain and human consciousness is forgotten but we leave behind memories and our energy.


ahhh I really like this, but not so certain of the little part of "intangible heavenly place."

Very well put.


----------



## softshock11

Saving Face said:


> ahhh I really like this, but not so certain of the little part of "intangible heavenly place."
> 
> Very well put.


 I can only assume from actual experience, everyone has their theory religious or scientifically. I know what happens to us physically, we rot.
but i think about what happens to the mind/soul..
the closest thing to death I ever felt was being "put under" for surgery, and another time when I got really drunk and I hit my head on the sink, I felt the "out cold" sort of feeling. All it was from what i recall is my body lose sense of feeling and pain, my consciousness getting pulled into a white powerful comforting light.
Since I wasn't suppose to die my mind/soul came back, When I woke up I knew some time had passed and I just felt like I was "back in earth" cold and hung over, and I had to go on to serve the rest of my time in this particular body.


----------



## stillirise

Saving Face said:


> Just think how much humanity could improve if people put more action into doing good, oppose to praying for it. *Also, think of all the money poured into churches (to fund things like ornate decorations, church mortgages and pastor salaires) each year--it could be put to direct humanitarian causes such as helping people in need, medical research, children's hosptials etc.*


This is hardly something that is restricted to church donations. Our entire world is built on anti-humanitarian concerns. If people stopped purchasing perfume and expensive clothes there would be enough money to "cure" starvation -- I think your anger is misdirected. Secular people are greedy too.


----------



## Glacial

stillirise said:


> This is hardly something that is restricted to church donations. Our entire world is built on anti-humanitarian concerns. If people stopped purchasing perfume and expensive clothes there would be enough money to "cure" starvation -- I think your anger is misdirected. Secular people are greedy too.


I don't have anger...it was merely a thought.


----------



## stillirise

I see. I guess I will have to be the angry one then


----------



## trendyfool

See, I thought I believed in humanity, but now I'm not so sure. We're ruining the world as fast as we can, and we're not doing enough to stop it. I really don't want to be negative about people, and I'm not on an individual scale--I think individual people are amazing and have so much potential. But then I look at history and it just seems so bleak. It seems like there will always be wars, prejudice, greed, unwarranted suffering and environmental destruction. It makes me really sad. :/ because I believe in people, on an individual level, but I'm not sure I believe in humanity as a whole, if that makes sense.


----------



## sc0

Some of the things I believe in include greed, fear, anxiety, love, anger, hatred, cancer, pain. But mostly it's lust, sex and death.


----------



## porkchop911

I beleive in dragons and on a serious note i beleive we live then die. we will all die one day.


----------



## CarrotStix

I believe in God, Jesus Christ, Heaven and Hell.

I do not believe in the Bible, all these "rules", "worshiping" and certainly not the thought that if you're not christian you're going to hell. I refuse to acknowledge the "Christian" God exists, because quite frankly, that god seems like an *******.
And by Christian god, I mean the one the serious bible thumpers believe in.


----------



## imt

I believe in uncertainty, since nothing I accept about the human condition or our universe is fixed. I also don't have these...convictions—I guess you can call them that, that many people talk, or feel strongly about. You can very much say that I don't believe in anything, in a way.


----------



## humourless

I believe in some magic that was created during my childhood. That I was part of a very special family with heaven-sent parents.
I believe that it's hard for me to recreate that magic but I really believe I have something special, something to give others but it usually occurs when I don't even notice.

I believe that negativity is just another form of laziness and lack of courage. 
I believe that a lot of people on this forum need to wake up spiritually, including myself.
I believe that there are some people on this forum who are really, really suffering. I mean shut in types who never meet anyone on a daily basis, trapped in their mind, screaming for help, for love and we can't really give them what they need.
I truly believe that the key to overcoming SA is a spiritual awakening whether it be Christian or any other religion. Sooner or later you say to yourself" I can't run my life anymore......time to hand it over to someone else"...you've reached rock bottom, a soul-searching crisis that leads to a kind of salvation.
Oh God I'm starting to bore myself to tears!


----------



## Dusty2008

I am an atheist. I believe in kindness, understanding, and equality. I have found my beliefs a heavy burden over the years. It's common at a funeral to say that a person has went to a better place or moved on... I find death incredibly sad because I see death as an end not a transition. I also believe that everyone has a right to make their own decision about their beliefs. I would never try to recruit someone to atheism.


----------



## Ortelius

I am a goodhearted atheist.


----------



## trendyfool

I started a thread like this in the "spirituality" section and didn't realize there was one here already...oops.


----------



## Aeroflot

I believe in doing what I think is right. Highly ambiguous, but that's all I can say about it.


----------



## britisharrow

I believe there may be a prime mover, a God, but I do not claim to know his mind and I am not interested in selling it to you. I believe that we should concentrate on _this _life and make it the best we can. Do what is good because you know it is good, as it is the way you would like to be treated. When you fail in this, confess to whomever you wish whether it be God and/or others.


----------



## Neptunesea

I dont know what i believe but i sure dont believe in a loving god who lets his children run around killing each other while others are in corners feeling horrible and crying without even knowing what they are crying for while he sits in his "throne"


----------



## KevinD

Honestly, I think that it is not so much the atheism and the lack of ultimate purpose that makes atheists depressed, but rather that a depressed atheist has his/her depression manifested in troubled thoughts about the 'meaning of it all'. Most times, if they were not atheists, they would be depressed anyway.

I don't really believe in anything at all, although I do have goals I would like to accomplish. I don't get much comfort from a grand vision of a brighter future because that won't change the terrible things that happened and are happening. Sorry, whether or not the future is better doesn't make the past or present any more digestible.

I suppose I get a thrill out of novel discoveries and just the newness of every day, which keeps me going.


----------



## letisa

I don't believe in any God of any religion because to me, logically thinking, these aren't possible to exist (unless all these gods coexist, which would be something bizarre and impossible). but my lack of belief doesn't deny the possibility of a higher power or something like that, though i don't believe in that, also. 

i just think the world is so chaotic and random that there is just nothing controlling it in anyway. it's pure chaos, chance, randomness, even if that randomness is predefined somehow. there's no definitive explanation for anything. i believe in what makes sense to me, there's no rule, i doubt even science sometimes, i just don't believe in anything spiritual.


----------



## Dictionary

I'm ok you're ok. I dont know, you dont know. I wish we all knew the God personally and easily. That he was easily accessible to talk to and that i could easily pray to him to solve the world's problems and he would. I wish this were true, and that there is a place even better than the one that can be built on earth after death. But it comes down to, i dont know it, you dont know it. 

I look at the earth, how amazing it is and how everything works without us humans to the finest detail and i say to myself there has to be a divine creator. Something or someone had to create this beautiful perfect world i live in. Its just he may have made a mistake creating the human. 


Really i enjoy reading studies of anthropology on early civilizations. They lived in harmony with nature, and though they had their own issues, not the issues of today. I believe humans are becoming progressively worse. And is there something to really stop this problem? Maybe not. 


I believe in many things. There is a higher power i believe, just maybe not the one described in the world's religious books. I may be wrong. May the higher power correct me if i am.


----------



## OrbitalResonance

The future. And planets.. i like planets.


----------



## anthrotex

I believe in a thing called love. Just listen to the rhythm of my heeeaaart!


----------

